# What type of coolant



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been trying to find on the internet what kind of coolant my 09 SE Routan takes. It is low and I know it is a big no no to mix coolant types. I did a search and only found that this one might be it. 

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pn...roogleSKU_VW&gclid=CMzQ7--f3MkCFQ2VfgodteUI9Q

Is this true? I can't seem to find anything and the Oreilly guy said that the Routan takes some $50 for 1 gallon coolant. Did I miss something in these forums?


----------



## random775 (Dec 14, 2015)

der58sc said:


> I have been trying to find on the internet what kind of coolant my 09 SE Routan takes. It is low and I know it is a big no no to mix coolant types. I did a search and only found that this one might be it.
> 
> http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pn...roogleSKU_VW&gclid=CMzQ7--f3MkCFQ2VfgodteUI9Q
> 
> Is this true? I can't seem to find anything and the Oreilly guy said that the Routan takes some $50 for 1 gallon coolant. Did I miss something in these forums?



From the manual: "The manufacturer recommends using MOPAR Antifreeze/Coolant 5 Year/100,000 Mile Formula HOAT (Hybrid Organic Additive Technology) or
equivalent." Remember that the Routans are really Chryslers in disguise, so no need to go exotic brands on fluids.

So you can try this: Valvoline Zerex ZXGO51 G-05 Antifreeze. Which is available at many auto parts stores and even walmart. 
http://www.amazon.com/Zerex-ZXGO51-G-05-Antifreeze-Gallon/dp/B0033QNZZ0


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Guy at Napa tried pushing Pentosin on me too. I think they hear "Volkswagen" and think Pentosin.

Zerex G-05 works and should be ~$12-15 a gallon. You must use "HOAT" (Hybrid Organic Additive Technology) coolant and the Zerex G-05 is what you need. Napa, O'Reilly, and Walmart carry it - probably others too. Alternatively, you could go to a Chryco dealership and get "genuine Mopar" coolant.

You need to find the source of the leak. Good candidate is the Y-tube on the driver's side of the engine bay toward the back (toward windshield) above the EGR valve. You may need to look for dried splatter marks on other hoses and stuff nearby, rather than looking for leak in liquid form. The dealerships charge $200-$300 to R&R the Y-tube because they sell the Y-tube as an entire assembly with all the hoses and tubing attached to it, but it is the plastic Y-tube that cracks. There are now after-market Y-tubes for <$10 sold by Gates, AC Delco, Murray and others. Cut the old Y out of the hoses, install new Y-diverter and new hose and hose-clamps to close things up. Don't let them tell you the entire assembly must be replaced. 

There are treads on this issue both here and google turns up a long one on the Chrysler minivans forums, including part numbers.


----------



## der58sc (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I already replaced the y connection with the metal fix I found on line. I didn't really check the coolant much after that leak so maybe there was enough air in the line that it could have sucked down the coolant? 

I knew there had to be a cheaper more correct coolant since this is not my Jetta. I knew this was a mopar vehicle when I bought it.


----------

